# 12/26: Lakers @ Nuggets



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

This has 'bad loss' written all over it.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Nuggets are on a back to back too and didn't finish until 10 pm. No excuses here. It's time to mount a 8 game streak or so.

Hey Cris, I don't get your signature? "Utter bullshit"?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

It's a reference to Joek's WIN METHOD in the baseball sub-forum. Every one of his posts is about how only winning championships makes the best players the best players and any statistic is worthless.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Lakers have the momentum.
A 10-point win.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm expecting us to come out ready from the beginning and win this game.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Nuggets play with a ton of energy at home. They're dunking all over us. Keep it within 5 and execute down the stretch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ok. Silk was great, but he doesn't deserve a retired jersey. Come on lakers! You aren't the heat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Back to back threes by Pau?! mg:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Paus 3s :drool:


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Poorly run break.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

No foul?


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Great D by Iguodala on Kobe.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Faried is the real predator.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Metta shouldn't have hesitated there.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Dafuq?!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

llullz Dwight.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

****! :mad2:


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Gallo 3 :drool:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Finally Metta!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Metta is god :drool:


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Nash. :drool:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dwight Bynum getting ejected. 

Time for some Tawn.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

DAFUQ?! :mad2:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Can't even breath on these guys without getting called for a foul. :nonono:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Didnt deserve on ejection.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The forecast calls for a lot of Kobe fgas to finish this game. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Now that's a rare call. llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

:sigh:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Brewer is unstoppable. Damn momentum killer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Didnt deserve on ejection.


I agree but a flagrant nevertheless.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Hill's energy. :drool:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Metta going LeBron.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

****! ****! ****! :mad2:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Great pass by Nash and shot by Pau.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

3 point orgy for the nuggets these last two quarters after dunking all over the lakers the first two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Surprised Kobe wasn't called for the foul there. llullz


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

If the lakers can contest some jumpers they can get back in the game because the nuggets aren't stopping them on the other end 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice sequence there.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Metta missed that layup and gallo busts the 3. 5 point turnaround, game over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

12 pt game again. :sigh:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Bail out call. llullz


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I missed the game but allowing 126 points to a team that played last night and probably didn't to bed until 4 am is not very impressive.

I don't have a lot of confidence that our D is going to improve anytime soon. Looks like we are going to have to trade for it.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

so how many nights off for Dwight? and BTW wtf was that?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Would be shocked if Dwight got a suspension. I don't even think that was a flagrant 2.

Bad loss. I really thought we'd keep the momentum we had going but we let Brewer of all people destroy us.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> so how many nights off for Dwight? and BTW wtf was that?


You serious? If anything I think they downgrade it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> You serious? If anything I think they downgrade it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


they're going to downgrade a blatant face palm? dubious


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't know I am just continually at a loss as why Howard and Gasol are not closing down the paint totally. 

Howard has just been a disappointment to me his overall hoops Iq is alittle lower than I expected he's still swatting balls out of bound he could control, tip to teammates, bad footwork getting stripped outhustled by Faried for rebounds just doesn't make sense he uses his arms to post up instead of his legs he brings the ball low to gather and finish. 

He has gotta pick it up. 

and Jodie Meeks would dude make a ****ing shot more than one game in a row please. I also never thought I would say I can't wait till Blake came back Duhon and Morris are crap Morris plays so stupid at times screwed up 2 critical breaks with horrible passes.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Cris said:


> This has 'bad loss' written all over it.


Easiest prediction I'll make all year.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> I don't know I am just continually at a loss as why Howard and Gasol are not closing down the paint totally.
> 
> Howard has just been a disappointment to me his overall hoops Iq is alittle lower than I expected he's still swatting balls out of bound he could


I will reserve judgment on Howard until he is fully healthy but you are right about his basketball IQ he needs to show more smarts out there.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> and Jodie Meeks would dude make a ****ing shot more than one game in a row please. I also never thought I would say I can't wait till Blake came back Duhon and Morris are crap Morris plays so stupid at times screwed up 2 critical breaks with horrible passes.


If we are actually looking forward to LTZ to return to the lineup because our other backup PGs suck worse than he does then we are in a world of hurt. :|


----------

